# Ambleside Showers and Water



## BigTunz (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm taking the campervan to Ambleside for five nights. 
Any suggestions as to where I can find a shower and a supply of drinking water?
Cheers


----------



## wineciccio (Jan 9, 2014)

A good camp site???:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## frontslide (Jan 9, 2014)

Some campsites will allow you to use their showers for a fee.


----------



## ScamperVan (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, obvious first - Miller Field for official site (no showers). Water for drinking - supermarket stuff or purification tabs and Stockgyhll - I have no idea of the level of sophistication you are after. If you are having a couple of pints in a friendly pub ask if they'll fill your empty bottles?? 
Showers - don't know of any public ones - several spa hotels in the area... guess you'd need a day pass kind of thing. 
What exactly are you after? Totally free or....?
There is a Youth Hostal Association place at Waterhead - £15 for a room for the night - maybe they'd "sell" you a shower at nominal cost?


----------



## ozzo (Jan 9, 2014)

Theres some swimming pools in the area for showers.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 9, 2014)

*Millers Field Closure*



ScamperVan said:


> Ok, obvious first - Miller Field for official site (no showers). Water for drinking - supermarket stuff or purification tabs and Stockgyhll - I have no idea of the level of sophistication you are after. If you are having a couple of pints in a friendly pub ask if they'll fill your empty bottles??
> Showers - don't know of any public ones - several spa hotels in the area... guess you'd need a day pass kind of thing.
> What exactly are you after? Totally free or....?
> There is a Youth Hostal Association place at Waterhead - £15 for a room for the night - maybe they'd "sell" you a shower at nominal cost?



Millers field closes for good this weekend unless Graeme can wave a magic wand.

Terrible waste of a perfect "aire" and a great loss both to us and the local traders.

Rob


----------



## Cliffy (Jan 9, 2014)

You could have a run over to Keswick and use the leisure centre there.  I know mountain bikers and walkers use it to get cleaned up before they go back home in their cars. You maybe able to get water there. If not try the fire station they have plenty.


----------



## BigTunz (Jan 10, 2014)

Don't mind paying for showers. Swimming pool at Keswick sounds good - anywhere in Ambleside?
Any cheap campsites in the area with showers?
Will check out the YHA. 
Any suggestions for a wet - non walking - day?
Cheers


----------



## barryd (Jan 10, 2014)

Not Ambleside I know but the Skiddaw hotel in the centre of Keswick has a sauna and showers that you can rent exlusively for an hour or so.  Its a while since I have been but might be worth a call to see if they still do it.  It was dead cheap as well.  About £1.50 each but its at least ten years since I used it.

Loads of gyms and leisure clubs around Windermere and Ambleside.  I know some do day membership but not sure of cost.


----------



## winks (Jan 10, 2014)

*Day out of the weather*

Langdale hotel and spa at Elterwater do a day access for a Tenner. So two birds with one stone. Sauna, steam, swim...


----------



## ScamperVan (Jan 10, 2014)

Amethyst said:


> Millers field closes for good this weekend unless Graeme can wave a magic wand.
> 
> Terrible waste of a perfect "aire" and a great loss both to us and the local traders.
> 
> Rob



Damn, have just caught up with the issue   http://www.pcs.planningportal.gov.u...J=COO.2036.300.12.5990537&NAME=/Decision..pdf  . My small brain struggled to decipher the inspector's statement but it seems that the appeal failed because caravans (inc motorhomes) are light coloured?


----------



## barryd (Jan 10, 2014)

ScamperVan said:


> Damn, have just caught up with the issue   http://www.pcs.planningportal.gov.u...J=COO.2036.300.12.5990537&NAME=/Decision..pdf  . My small brain struggled to decipher the inspector's statement but it seems that the appeal failed because caravans (inc motorhomes) are light coloured?



They were always going to be stuffed in the end.  No planning permission.


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 10, 2014)

barryd said:


> They were always going to be stuffed in the end.  No planning permission.



Sounds like a job for Island man :rulez:


----------



## barryd (Jan 10, 2014)

jeffmossy said:


> Sounds like a job for Island man :rulez:



Sadly not even he could resolve this one.  Done and dusted.  Shame really.  I never stayed there but I know many enjoyed it and it looked like a good facility.


----------



## Cliffy (Jan 10, 2014)

BigTunz said:


> Don't mind paying for showers. Swimming pool at Keswick sounds good - anywhere in Ambleside?
> Any cheap campsites in the area with showers?
> Will check out the YHA.
> Any suggestions for a wet - non walking - day?
> Cheers




A trip around the lake getting off at Bowness .could fill sometime in around Beatrix Potter Museum and the local outdoor shops. or for a full day out carry on on the boat and go to the Aquarium. You can get an inclusive ticket from the Launch company.


.


----------



## lakeland (Jan 10, 2014)

There is a public swimming pool between Windermere and Ambleside. Look for signs near to the petrol station on the same road.
Troutbeck Bridge Swimming Pool, Windermere Road, Troutbeck Bridge LA23 1HP 01539 443 243


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 11, 2014)

ScamperVan said:


> Ok, obvious first - Miller Field for official site (no showers). Water for drinking - supermarket stuff or purification tabs and Stockgyhll - I have no idea of the level of sophistication you are after. If you are having a couple of pints in a friendly pub ask if they'll fill your empty bottles??
> Showers - don't know of any public ones - several spa hotels in the area... guess you'd need a day pass kind of thing.
> What exactly are you after? Totally free or....?
> There is a Youth Hostal Association place at Waterhead - £15 for a room for the night - maybe they'd "sell" you a shower at nominal cost?



Millers Field has been closed down by the Lake District National Park Authority as it DID NOT have planning permission.  

EDIT:  I should have read the thread through as this has already been pointed out


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 11, 2014)

I know it's not close to Ambleside but worth considering if you're thinking of going to Keswick or over towards Penrith - 

Penrith Truckstop has male showers - £2, apparently no facilities for ladies though :mad2:
At quieter times (weekends and mornings) ladies might be able to use the mens with someone standing on guard outside. 

Tebay Truckstop (just off J38) has shower facilities too - not sure how much but probably similar priced. Not sure if there are ladies showers, will check next time I'm there. 
Edit : have just checked with J38 Truckstop and there are both male and female showers £2.50 each or free with overnight parking. There is free wifi in the cafe which does an all day breakfast for £4.99.

Most Truckstops will provide showers although sometimes you have to pay for overnight parking to access them but for a one off, overnight at a Truckstop is worth considering as it's normally under a tenner, is safe and secure, there's plenty of space (especially at weekends), there's usually a shop and cafe serving a good slap up cheap breakfast, decent loos etc. Make sure you park away from refridgerated containers if you want a good night's sleep.


----------



## alcam (Jan 13, 2014)

whitevanwoman said:


> I know it's not close to Ambleside but worth considering if you're thinking of going to Keswick or over towards Penrith -
> 
> Penrith Truckstop has male showers - £2, apparently no facilities for ladies though :mad2:
> At quieter times (weekends and mornings) ladies might be able to use the mens with someone standing on guard outside.
> ...


 No problem stopping at these designated "TRUCKSTOPS" ? If not anybody know overnight cost ? After having parking ticket row with Welcome Break [?] [successful] a wee while back I would use truckstops whenever possible


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jan 15, 2014)

Well ya got no shortage of water were ya going, could always take a dip in a lake for a refreshing "free" swim/wash.!

jt


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 15, 2014)

I can't speak for them all but at J38 Truckstop there are signs saying that anyone wanting to park longer than 2 hours should use the secure parking compound at the back of the where the trucks stay, and that a fee is payable. It's £10 per night which includes the code for the door for the showers. I think it's actually for a 24 hour period. I'm sure you could also get away with emptying your loo there too, so long as you were circumspect about it (ie when it's quiet and without making it obvious and so long as you clean up after you). 

It's usually pretty quiet at the weekends when only a few trucks are on the roads compared to Tues - Thurs nights which are pretty busy (I used to work nights on the forecourt there). And they also do PLG. And calor gas refills. And red diesel for gennies. 

I've no particular loyalty to them but for less than the price of a campsite you have pretty much the same facilities, with a cafe serving good slap up meals, cash point, small grocery / cigs / booze / newspaper shop, wifi, toilets and showers etc, and at the weekend it would be possible to tuck yourself away in the far corner where you wouldn't be disturbed by noise from the fuel pumps etc during the night. Pub in the local village about 10 mins walk away, together with nice dog walks along river lune. 

If I didn't live fairly locally, I'd use it regularly - a good stopover point for a long trip up to Scotland.


----------

